# HELP!!! Vinyl plotter can test cut but data cannot be read!



## juz2me (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, will be glad and appreciated if my problem can be solved in this forum.. 

My friend gave me a plotter and Artcut 2009 software, but the plotter didn't seem to communicate with software. 

1. Using a laptop with USB cable connection, as laptop does not have 9-pin port.

2. Plotter brand is COTEK CTK-720C (china) with a USB and 9 pin port.

3. Have tried USB, COM1 and LPT for communication, but failed.

4. Plotter can test-cut.

5. Once USB cable is connected, "Prolific USB-to-serial comm port(com10)" appeared in my "Ports" device manager.

6. Even i uninstalled the driver from it, it'll automatically detect it once I plug in again.

7. Running on WinXp.

Can anyone help me this? Or the plotter is ready to be dumped? lols.. didn't want to waste time in this again.. had already spent 3 days.. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vicsign01 (May 16, 2012)

first you need to make sure the USB com1 is the same as the starter port(also com1)
second, please make make sure you have successfully installed the driver, by the way, which software are you using? flexisign or artcut?
third, normally the cutting plotters will have 3 ways to connect, besides USB, you can also use SD card.

finally, if not working, please change a new version software and updated the driver.


----------

